# Best snowboard jacket



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

You can only find a hard to find jacket from 4 years ago?

Have you tried going into a snowboard shop? 

Your description covers a very wide range of jackets. If you want zip tech you need to go Volcom and you'll also need pants with zip tech to match up. My suggestion is to find the stores that carry last years gear for deeply discounted prices. The Boardroom in Vancouver is where I usually where I get my new last years gear, but I have found it is much better to try them on in store because fit is arguably more important than specs.

Best snowboard jacket must fit proper, after that it about the most specs for the least money.


----------



## karapus (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks, i know what are you talking about. But can you tell me brands or models, please? Cause i found only "Ride Admiral Jacket" and allmost all volcom models. That's it.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

https://boardroomshop.com/store/filtered/c_26/sd3_2017/


----------



## karapus (Jan 23, 2018)

Is that all jackets with features i wrote before?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

karapus said:


> Is that all jackets with features i wrote before?


No it's jackets from last year


----------



## karapus (Jan 23, 2018)

freshy said:


> No it's jackets from last year


Thanks, but i dont need jackets from last year.. I need jackets with features i wrote


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

karapus said:


> Thanks, but i dont need jackets from last year.. I need jackets with features i wrote


Oh sorry I did not realize those features were new for 2018. I was trying to save you money, not shop for you.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Jackets with gore-tex are getting insanely expensive. I don't want to spend $600 on a jacket. I would look for a cheaper gore-tex substitute. Unless you ride in super wet conditions all the time, I think gore-tex is over kill. I have a gore-tex Burton AK jacket now but I don't need the gore-tex much. I like the high quality of the jacket though, always comfy. Gore-tex is more important in pants & gloves IMO. I have trouble finding a good pair of pants cuz I'm fat with short legs. :dunno:


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

karapus said:


> Thanks, but i dont need jackets from last year.. I need jackets with features i wrote


well it sounds like you specifically want a Volcom set up (based on zip tech being a requirement). I'd follow Freshy's info...or i mean...ya know...google dat shit.

FWIW: Airblaster fo lyph! If you decide to come to the light side, I've got a dope NWT AB/BC jacket in medium for $150 shipped.


----------



## karapus (Jan 23, 2018)

I did not say that it's new, i just ask about helping me to find that models. Models that have that features.


----------



## karapus (Jan 23, 2018)

I tried to google. i found only one company that doing that - volcom. And i also saw in store Ride Admiral Jacket, thats it. 
And thats a problem.. 

"Zip tech" is important cause of free riding, it does help to prevent being snow on your back.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

686 Helix Thermagraph, could fit in...


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

only volcom has the zip jacket to pants feature. you're on your own if you're looking for the exact features you listed. while there are a bunch of people on this forum that has a wealth of knowledge, I highly doubt anyone will know off hand the exact features you want will come in a specific jacket. You want people to wipe your ass for you too?


----------



## karapus (Jan 23, 2018)

jae said:


> You want people to wipe your ass for you too?


I didn't ask about searching that. I asked about telling me models if you know them, no more. Stop flaming. If you dont know models, just leave thread, please.


----------



## karapus (Jan 23, 2018)

fraxmental said:


> 686 Helix Thermagraph, could fit in...


Thanks! Looks greate, but i did not find is it with zipped skirt?


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

jae said:


> You want people to wipe your ass for you too?


Since you're asking, why yes, I would like you to wipe my ass. Thank you very much.

OP, what a few people are alluding to is some suggestions are being thrown your way but you follow up with more questions, probably questions that can be answered by doing some research on your own. This thread has over 100 views so if anyone had first-hand knowledge of a jacket that meets your criteria he/she would have posted by now. Others are simply googling and throwing out some options. That's as good as it's going to get, take it or leave it. Actually, jae was pretty mild with you, others have gotten flamed much harder for less, so relax, make friends, not enemas.


----------



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

you’re probably better off dropping the zip and buying bib pants.

its going to be hard finding zips on the powder skirt and if you do , then most likely you’ll be stuck using that brand because the zips would only work for that specific brand.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

karapus said:


> "Zip tech" is important cause of free riding, it does help to prevent being snow on your back.





karapus said:


> I ask about more flaming please.





ctoma said:


> Since you're asking, so relax, make friends, not enemas.


Karapus for fartbag....wait fartbag for Karapus...ooops Karapus is a fartbag...just get a fartbag


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

What you are looking for is the Scott Perfecto 618.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Holden used to have zip tech, but I am not sure if they still do. Also, "eco friendly".


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

karapus said:


> Thanks, but i dont need jackets from last year.. I need jackets with features i wrote


You need a foot in your ass.................


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

you can't go wrong with ArcTeryx Sidewinder, I know very spendy, but I've had mine at least 10 years with no water leak issues, or damage even after bombing through snow/ice covered PNW evergreen monster tree limbs.

Burton AK, Flylow, Marmot are also great choices.


----------



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

I have the Burton Cyclic AK2. Great jacket with one minor (for me, but maybe major for others) flaw: the hood really isn't big enough to go over a helmet. It is a drag how expensive Goretex jackets are, I found mine at The House's physical outlet shop. REI has some crazy stuff that's $800 and up. Ludicrous.


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

Have you considered any of TREW's offerings? I've got a new Powfunk for sale in the BST section.

I run the same jacket in a small and it's the best damn kit I've ever owned. Hood fits over my helmet, tons of pockets, and so far has proven very durable. Previously I had been enjoying older Foursquare soft goods with half the weather proofing and breath ability.


----------



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

Powdertrax said:


> you can't go wrong with ArcTeryx Sidewinder, I know very spendy, but I've had mine at least 10 years with no water leak issues, or damage even after bombing through snow/ice covered PNW evergreen monster tree limbs.
> 
> Burton AK, Flylow, Marmot are also great choices.


was considering the Sidewinder, then I read several reviews complaining about the weird zip system, which is very cool but not practical when not zipped up


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

What ever the jacket/pants/bib/onise it should be based on function in conjunction with the environment factors. My ArcTeryx is alright for PNW bluebird groomer days and crappy for deep, wet and touring...for this my go to is Trew.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> What ever the jacket/pants/bib/onise it should be based on function in conjunction with the environment factors. My ArcTeryx is alright for PNW bluebird groomer days and crappy for deep, wet and touring...for this my go to is Trew.


What do you like better on the Trew vs Arc for touring and deep days? Which models?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Arc is more fitted/tailored, pockets are small and few and generally shorter arms and length but lighter weight. Trew has bigger fit, bigger pockets, better venting and more burley...but heavier. Now my touring is relatively short so weight is not so much of an issue.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Arc is more fitted/tailored, pockets are small and few and generally shorter arms and length but lighter weight. Trew has bigger fit, bigger pockets, better venting and more burley...but heavier. Now my touring is relatively short so weight is not so much of an issue.


Interesting. Agree on the minimalist pockets (although on some models they're quite sizeable) but I've got quite opposite observations on fit: Arc expedition fit is hugely cut (but as you say, not long) and has the longest sleeves I've ever seen on a jacket.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Gregor Mahler said:


> was considering the Sidewinder, then I read several reviews complaining about the weird zip system, which is very cool but not practical when not zipped up



Disagree. Works fine even if not fully zipped


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

offthewallds said:


> Have you considered any of TREW's offerings? I've got a new Powfunk for sale in the BST section.
> 
> I run the same jacket in a small and it's the best damn kit I've ever owned. Hood fits over my helmet, tons of pockets, and so far has proven very durable. Previously I had been enjoying older Foursquare soft goods with half the weather proofing and breath ability.


I was seriously considering getting your TREW gear. It looks so awesome. But I specifically bought my Arcteryx Theta AR to be used for everything so I can't justify buying it. Such a good deal though!


----------



## gallagorilla (Dec 20, 2017)

Powslayer. Game changer.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

gallagorilla said:


> Powslayer. Game changer.


Amazing jacket - yes (loved the bibs too). Game changer - no way.


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I was seriously considering getting your TREW gear. It looks so awesome. But I specifically bought my Arcteryx Theta AR to be used for everything so I can't justify buying it. Such a good deal though!


No prob! Enjoy the Arc gear!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

offthewallds said:


> Have you considered any of TREW's offerings? I've got a new Powfunk for sale in the BST section.
> 
> I run the same jacket in a small and it's the best damn kit I've ever owned. Hood fits over my helmet, tons of pockets, and so far has proven very durable. Previously I had been enjoying older Foursquare soft goods with half the weather proofing and breath ability.


keep the trew gear...u'll want it out here...lots of pnw folks with trew


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> keep the trew gear...u'll want it out here...lots of pnw folks with trew


I've got the same setup in Small and plan on keeping it. The medium were a little too big for me. Actually, the bibs just sold on GearTrade.


----------

